# Bremse am Kinderlaufrad ?



## aiKo1988 (28. März 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen ;-) 
dieses Wochenende bekommt mein Lütte sein zweites Laufrad zu Ostern  

Angefangen hat er mit dem Puky Wutsch Ostern 17, danach kam relativ schnell (1-2 Monate später) sein erstes Puky 10Zoll Laufrad mit dem er jetzt wie ein "Irrer" durch die gegen fetzt. 
Da er jedoch gerne "Offroad" fährt (wohnen auf dem Land und er düst immer neben der Straße durch den dreck) kommt er nicht weit mit den Schaumstoffreifen. 

Jetzt bekommt er das 12" Ramones von Commencal (die Optik hat Papa und Opa iwie in den Bann gezogen). 

Da er auf einmal anfängt sich Steigungen zu suchen wo er runter fahren kann spiele ich mit den Überlegungen jetzt doch eine Scheibenbremse für das LR zu besorgen... 

Macht es sinn eine zu montieren ? 
Ich mein er muss eh erstmal lernen eine zu benutzen und ich denke mal für das folgende Rad kann es ja auch nicht schaden wenn er sich jetzt schonmal langsam daran gewöhnt. 

Die bremse würde ich wenn später montieren wenn er mit dem neuem Laufrad "eins" geworden ist. 
Ich würde eine *SRAM DB5* montieren mit einer 140mm Disc wie es auch Commencal vorsieht.


----------



## Surtre (28. März 2018)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit genau diesem Vorgehen in Hinblick auf das Fahrrad bei unserer Großen gemacht. Die Kleine benutzt mittlerweile auch die Bremse am Laufrad.



Ob es nicht auch ohne geht, vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen. Die Bremse hat bislang aber auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aiKo1988 (28. März 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit genau diesem Vorgehen in Hinblick auf das Fahrrad bei unserer Großen gemacht. Die Kleine benutzt mittlerweile auch die Bremse am Laufrad.



Wie alt ist denn deine Prinzessin ? 
Meiner ist jetzt fast 2,5 Jahre alt ich denke das man mit ner Scheibenbremse kontrollierter bremsen kann als wenn er beide Füße dafür nutzt. 
Passen tut die SRAM Plug&Play könnte eine bei Ebay (neu) für 40€ kaufen müsste dann nur die Bremsleitung kürzen und ne passende Disc in 140mm sazu holen...


----------



## Surtre (28. März 2018)

Die Kleine wird demnächst Drei. Auf dem Foto oben war sie nicht ganz 2,5.


----------



## CrossX (28. März 2018)

Also meine fast ihre Bremse nicht an und nimmt die Füße. Sie kann es zwar, aber sie will nicht.

Deshalb vielleicht nicht zu viel Geld und Arbeit in so ein Projekt stecken.


----------



## Roelof (28. März 2018)

Ich würde die Bremse montieren, wenngleich ich nicht weiß, ob dein Modell der Begierde in Bezug auf Griffweite und Hebelweg mit Zwergenhänden kompatibel ist. Avid wäre da nicht meine erste Wahl...


----------



## aiKo1988 (29. März 2018)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich würde die Bremse montieren, wenngleich ich nicht weiß, ob dein Modell der Begierde in Bezug auf Griffweite und Hebelweg mit Zwergenhänden kompatibel ist. Avid wäre da nicht meine erste Wahl...



Also Commencal bietet im Shop die SRAM DB5 passend zum Ramones 12 an mit 600mm Bremsleitung. 
Der Bremshebel ist für 2 Finger also perfekt für kleine Kinderhände und die Griffweite kann auch angepasst werden...


----------



## Roelof (29. März 2018)

Na dann, montier das Ding und teile deine Erfahrungen mit uns. Ich bin da weiterhin skeptisch...


----------



## aiKo1988 (30. März 2018)

gestern war die erste Ausfahrt und er hat nur 50m gebraucht um sich aufs neue LR einzustellen  
Bremse werde ich wohl erstmal nach hinten schieben weil wenn er sich Rollen lässt, schmeißt er die Beine nach hinten und wenn er dann iwie in die Scheibe kommt kann es nur aua machen...


----------



## bikandy (1. April 2018)

Möchte mich hier mal ranhängen...

Der Sohnemann hat ebenfalls das Ramones und ich möchte ihn langsam aber sicher an eine Bremse gewöhnen. Welche passt denn eurer Erfahrung nach für kleine Kinderhände? Ich dachte an eine Shimano SLX wegen der Hebelweitenverstellung?

Grüße


----------



## aiKo1988 (4. April 2018)

bikandy schrieb:


> Möchte mich hier mal ranhängen...
> 
> Der Sohnemann hat ebenfalls das Ramones und ich möchte ihn langsam aber sicher an eine Bremse gewöhnen. Welche passt denn eurer Erfahrung nach für kleine Kinderhände? Ich dachte an eine Shimano SLX wegen der Hebelweitenverstellung?
> 
> Grüße


also ich würde die nehmen die auch commencal anbietet... dort kann man auch den Hebel einstellen und bei eBay ist eine neue für 39€ drin in weiß ;-) 
es ist die sram bd5 fehlt nur noch die Scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (6. April 2018)

Ich kenn dieses Modell leider nur aus der Ferne. Schau dir die Bremse (eh ein Massenmodell) mal in einem Bikeshop an, und teste ruhig aus, wie weit sich der Hebel zum Lenker stellen lässt (freudlich fragen, das sollte eigentlich problemlos möglich sein). Ebenfalls interessant wäre der Hebelweg, und genau da hab ich bei kleinen Kinderhänden meine Bedenken bei Avid...


----------



## rsu (10. April 2018)

Magura MT2 funktioniert auch bestens für Kinderhände - kann nahe an den Griff gestellt werden

Unser "Kleiner" hat am Laufrad sehr wohl die Bremse genutzt. War auch nötig da wir damit regelmässig 300hm vernichtet haben - mit kleinen Pausen


----------



## dirtsurfer (29. April 2018)

Unsere kleine hat am Ramones die Scheibenbremse super im Griff, gerade gestern Abend hat sie mit Stirnlampe am Helm gut 300hm gemacht, hoch hab ich sie den grössten Teil gezogen, runter war sie dann selbstständig unterwegs..


----------



## Kwietsch (29. April 2018)

Der größte Spaß meiner Tochter mit dem Jumper und ner Avid Elixir 3 hinten ist Vollbremsung mit anschließender Vermessung des Streifens durch Papa.

An unserem Hausberg höre ich nur noch „ja ja Papa, unten brems ich schon!“


----------



## dewenni (30. April 2018)

Ich habe auch die originale Bremse von Commencal verbaut. Allerdings hatte ich so meine Probleme mit der Aufnahme für die Disc am Hinterrad.
Es war nicht möglich die Scheibe zu montieren, ohne das sie so eiert. Das eiern war so stark das die Disc immer wieder klemmte.
Ich hatte dann auf Nachfrage bei Commencal erst ein neues Hinterrad bekommen, was aber genauso schlecht war. Danach haben Sie mir dann einen Satz von den besseren Laufrädern geschickt. Da ist die Aufnahme der Disc wesentlich besser gelöst.
Jetzt funktioniert es wie es soll und meine Kleine hat auch mächtig Spaß mit der Bremse und dem Erzeugen von Bremsspuren ;-)

Grüße
Sven


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. Mai 2018)

Das Originalzeig wird so an die Nabe rangebastelt, oder? Hast du das noch? Kannst du mir mal ein Detailbild machen? Ich weiss ist nicht erstrebenswert, aber brauche eine Lösung für ein anderes Projekt..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommodore (3. Mai 2018)

So schaut die 6-Loch-Aufnahme beim Ramones 12 aus. Leider nur miserable Fotos aus der Werkstatt. Ich hoffe, du kannst trotzdem ein bissl was erkennen. Zur Not kann ich auch noch Bilder bei Tageslicht machen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (4. Mai 2018)

pommodore schrieb:


> So schaut die 6-Loch-Aufnahme beim Ramones 12 aus. Leider nur miserable Fotos aus der Werkstatt. Ich hoffe, du kannst trotzdem ein bissl was erkennen. Zur Not kann ich auch noch Bilder bei Tageslicht machen.



Danke! genau das wollte ich sehen.. mal schauen ob ich das hinkriege, fürs Ramones 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmnn (14. Januar 2020)

Hiho, auch wenn das Thema schon ein paar Tage alt ist, ich spiele derzeit ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken für den Lütten das Commencal Ramones 12 zu holen. 
Als Bremse wird derzeit ne Avid Level dazu angeboten. Hat damit vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, oder wie verlief das mit der Variante SLX?


----------



## Liquid01 (15. Januar 2020)

Ich hab meinem Kleinen eine SLX ans Commencal Ramones 12 gebaut.
Funktioniert ohne Probleme und so langsam fängt er auch an sie zu benutzen.
Ich glaube aber in dem Alter haben die Kleinen einfach noch nicht das Gefühl für die Bremse. So zart kannst du die Bremse fast nicht betätigen, dass das Hinterrad nicht blockiert


----------



## Smiley88 (29. Juli 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit genau diesem Vorgehen in Hinblick auf das Fahrrad bei unserer Großen gemacht. Die Kleine benutzt mittlerweile auch die Bremse am Laufrad.
> 
> 
> 
> Ob es nicht auch ohne geht, vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen. Die Bremse hat bislang aber auch nicht geschadet.


Wow wo gibt es dieses Laufrad? 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Surtre (30. Juli 2020)

Smiley88 schrieb:


> Wow wo gibt es dieses Laufrad?
> Gruß Daniel


In der Ausführung nur bei mir im Keller.




__





						Album Kokua Jumper - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Smiley88 (30. Juli 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> In der Ausführung nur bei mir im Keller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst mir sagen wo man die Teile her bekommt??


----------



## Surtre (30. Juli 2020)

Das Laufrad an sich war ein Kokua Jumper. Der Rest ist gebaut/zusammengeschraubt. Die Bremsbefestigung ist z.B. selbst gebaut, die Felgen sind gepulvert. Hier gibt es mehr Infos zu dem Kokua von oben:








						Bike der Woche: Kokua Jumper Laufrad von IBC-User "Surtre" - MTB-News.de
					

Ein Kinderrad knapp über 3 kg? Mit Scheibenbremse? IBC-User Surtre präsentiert ein einmaliges Kokua Jumper Laufrad




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Und hier Inspiration zum Jumper allgemein inkl. aktueller Bezugsquellen für Teile:





						Pimp my Laufrad - Neuaufbau eines Kokua Jumper
					

Ahoi!  Der folgende Thread soll den Neuaufbau eines Kokua LIKEaBIKE Jumper dokumentieren und im besten Fall Ideen/Anregungen für andere Mommys und Daddys liefern. Genauso freue ich mich natürlich über jede Meinung und hoffe auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch :).  Dann woll'n wir mal...  Das...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Smiley88 (30. Juli 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Das Laufrad an sich war ein Kokua Jumper. Der Rest ist gebaut/zusammengeschraubt. Die Bremsbefestigung ist z.B. selbst gebaut, die Felgen sind gepulvert. Hier gibt es mehr Infos zu dem Kokua von oben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte noch fragen von wann bis wann ist deine kleine damit gefahren. Ich habe gerade Entscheidungsprobleme ?. Mein Kleiner wird im Sep. 2. Entweder das kokua oder ein Early Rider Trail Runner 14. ?


----------



## CrossX (30. Juli 2020)

Smiley88 schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch fragen von wann bis wann ist deine kleine damit gefahren. Ich habe gerade Entscheidungsprobleme ?. Mein Kleiner wird im Sep. 2. Entweder das kokua oder ein Early Rider Trail Runner 14. ?


Mein Sohn ist im Juni 3 geworden und fährt das Kokua immer noch mit großer Begeisterung. Seine große Schwester ist mit knapp 3,5 Jahren aufs erste Fahrrad gewechselt. Da war das Kokua aber auch schon recht klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (30. Juli 2020)

Smiley88 schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch fragen von wann bis wann ist deine kleine damit gefahren. Ich habe gerade Entscheidungsprobleme ?. Mein Kleiner wird im Sep. 2. Entweder das kokua oder ein Early Rider Trail Runner 14. ?


Von zwei bis drei/dreieinhalb etwa
Die Große ist danach auf das 12"-Fahrrad gewechselt, die Kleine hat sich mit diesem schwer getan und war erst mit dem 16zöller glücklich


----------



## Smiley88 (30. Juli 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Von zwei bis drei/dreieinhalb etwa
> Die Große ist danach auf das 12"-Fahrrad gewechselt, die Kleine hat sich mit diesem schwer getan und war erst mit dem 16zöller glücklich


Meinst das kokua?


----------



## icebreaker (31. Juli 2020)

Unsere hatte das ER Laufrad. Hat er von ca. 1 3/4 Jahren bis zum 3. Geburtstag gefahren. Glaube aber, dass es das 12" war. Anschließend gab's dann das 16" Belter.  Kauf niemals bereut.


----------



## Smiley88 (31. Juli 2020)

Habe ein fast baugleiches bike gefunden wie das commercal? für 119€ und da knsll ich ne Mt trt drauf????


----------

